# Pups first walk



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I was getting ready to change the bedding in the pups whelping box and looked down and saw this. It was the first pup taking its first steps. LOL It took the others about 5 minutes to wake up and try themselves. That video is in week three from the website. But here is the first steps video. Turn down the sound though cause some old geezer had a coughing attack in the middle of the video and it sounds like a jet crashed in the house. LOL





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfIkmDe-RU0


----------



## Anitalouisa (Mar 11, 2007)

Awwwww! is all I can say!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

OMG! How cute is that? Leetle wee one trying to find his littermates for a snuggle!


----------



## olliewood (Jan 17, 2006)

aww they are adorable, hard to believe my lot were like that not to long ago


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*too friggin cute*

I been able to watch two litters grow up during the past 12 years. It always fun to see which pup is the first to begin moving and start acting more aware. Fun video


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww how precious! Looks like a LOT of work!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

How sweet! You have a little explorer on your hands. They are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaaaawwwww...thank you for sharing that! It must be amazing to see the changes every day. They are precious!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonderful! Our pups seem to be at the same stage os your pups. I love to watch them wobble about on those tiny legs.

Thank you for sharing. xxx


----------



## Levi's Mom (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh my, what sweet babies... makes me just want to snuggle up with them!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

God,that's cute!!.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Right now they are cute cause Mamma is cleaning up after them but in a couple of weeks. ROFL Sometimes you want to start counting down the days. LOL


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is very cute. The little guy kept pretty low to the ground in case that walking thing didn't work out. Better safe than sorry.

Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

awwwe CRAP!!! You might as well send them all out here to me...I'll wire you the money.   

Very cute!!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh Hooch...they are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I couldn't turn the sound down b/c I wanted to hear their little cries, they are just so sweet.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh what a sweet sound those pups make...they are very cute, Hooch!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow---once he got the hang of it he was NOT going to be stopped!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ohhh he is climbingnow. He is all over the place. I share this time next week he will want to be going out back with the big dogs. ROFL

Hooch


----------

